# Help and advice needed



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

Hi , i am currently working on a 1995 Nissan Altima GXE , i bought it totaled ,and i have bough a whole new front end, (2 fenders , bumper, bumper cover , hood , 6 new lights ,radiator support , etc) and i have also had the car repainted , im looking for any tips on in-expensive ways to fix up the interior , id like to redo it in black ,possibly to match my seats , which are a black furry material , i have found material to match this , but i am not sure if it can be installed on the roof and door panels , i was going to do this myself , but im having second thoughts , im not sure i trust myself enuff to try , dont wanna mess things up yanno? well , another problem im having is rims.....i dunno wut to get , espcially not with a short money supply , i was thinking spokes , but im not sure , sum people tell me racing wheels , also not sure about that ,if any 1 has any tips on inexpensive ways to make this car look nice , as well as do it youslef projects , i would greatly appreciate them. Thanks. 
Sincerely,
~Seth
P.S. I have pictures of the car if it would help u on assisting me with advice.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2003)

if you feel like going with this, here's a tip. Advanced Auto and D.A.P. sell a paint in a can for fabric and trim. I have done this with the interior panels to my 93 altima gxe. it goes on very well. To get the stiffness out of the spray on the fabric use a new hard bristle hand brush. it will loosen up the fabric from being stuck together. If you're worried about fumes, do each panel outside the vehicle and let it set for a day in the sun, no fumes will be inside vehicle. will have to put a minmum of 3 coats on after laying a primer down though. one can can usually do 2 1/2 panels. i have done this to the whole interior of my car, and it has turned out very sweet.


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

If your going to put a new headliner in, I would have it professionaly done, because you don't want it to sag at all.


----------

